# Red Color Streak Issue



## DeFeet (Feb 20, 2012)

I got my Nexus 7 yesterday and it's been working great aside from some odd discoloration going on. I haven't seen any other posts about about this, so I figured I'd go ahead and make a new thread.

I noticed it when I first unboxed it, and so I rooted it, hoping that I could flash some sort of kernal with a gpu that will render properly. I can't discern a pattern as to where it shows up, but it's either big splotches like pictured, or a general pink (sometimes light blue) tint to area's of the screen. The boot animation is also affected, but recovery (Clockworkmod Touch Recovery 6.0.0.6) is not. As far as I can tell, it's not image burn though, none of the splotches are the same size/shape as previous images.

I can sometimes get it to go away for a second or two if I hit my knuckle on the screen, so I don't even know what to think.

I also just flashed this Kernal and it seems to have reduced the issue, but I still see it in some places.

I guess what I'm asking is: Is this a hardware issue and I should send it back? Is it some gpu error that I can fix by flashing something in recovery? What is going on and can I fix it myself without physically opening it up?

Edit: Nope, scratch that, that kernal didnt do anything to help...


























Full res pictures


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Dude that definitely doesn't look good. I don't see how that could be software related. That is a hardware defect.


----------



## DeFeet (Feb 20, 2012)

Also, is there an official name for this type of screen fuck up? I'd rather not have to send Google Support those pictures to let them know what it's doing.

And turns out it is showing up in Recovery, so it's definitely hardware. I'm on hold with Google support now.

EDIT: Now at 1.5 hours on hold...


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

DeFeet said:


> Also, is there an official name for this type of screen fuck up? I'd rather not have to send Google Support those pictures to let them know what it's doing.


I'd just go with "screen fuck up".


----------



## DeFeet (Feb 20, 2012)

You know, looking at it now, the left side of the glass is slightly higher up than the right side. I wonder if that ungluing is causing it; I haven't seen anyone else with the screen lifting problem say they have this.

EDIT: I opened it up and tightened all the screws, and now the screen isn't lifting at all, but I'm still having this red shit all over my screen.

2.5 hours on hold with Google support... I'm a patient person, but I have my limits.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Shitty man! Mines not doing that but I'd say it just as bad. Ghosting/washout for me. I'm curious to see how Asus and Google handle this. Because iMad.


----------



## DeFeet (Feb 20, 2012)

I finally got through to Google support after 3 hours, but they put me to the replacement queue and they should be contacting me in the next 48 hours to get another device to me. After I described the problem, the tech guy said this is the first he's heard of this problem.

Also, I took a screenshot and looked at it with my computer and it looked fine. I'm totally convinced that this is hardware and not a software issue. Hopefully anyone else that has an issue like this can get a hold of Google support before the 15 day cutoff mark for free replacements. Good luck gents.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

DeFeet said:


> I finally got through to Google support after 3 hours, but they put me to the replacement queue and they should be contacting me in the next 48 hours to get another device to me. After I described the problem, the tech guy said this is the first he's heard of this problem.
> 
> Also, I took a screenshot and looked at it with my computer and it looked fine. I'm totally convinced that this is hardware and not a software issue. Hopefully anyone else that has an issue like this can get a hold of Google support before the 15 day cutoff mark for free replacements. Good luck gents.


Bill your credit card also and just refund it when they get your old one?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll tell you one rmthing I'm never buying an ips display again. OMLED FTW


----------

